# Enemy of perfection



## PeanutNavy (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry if this is unrelated, I don't know if you can post threads of fan fiction in here but, here is my story I came up with.(Page 1)

Long ago in 1922, a American pilot who flew the p-38 lighting was shot down in air by a Ju-87, fell all the way into the ocean but somehow survived, as he lifted up his hood, he checked to see if his crew was alive but they were not, it was like God saved him because somehow he was special, he swimmed up all the way waving his hands left and right as he needed help, soon he was helped, later on in 1923 of daily working in the us air force, they came up with a nickname for him, "The wild survivor" but his real name was actually Geren Hock Alpino, he always talked about how he survived in the crash, and his tough adventures, he wanted to smile to peoples faces so they can remember him, and he always talk to his family, and kids and wife, like he was invincible, but one thing he wasn't watching out for was his enemys that was watching him everyday, planning to strike someday, causing a World war battle, this is where the story begins


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, no way to tell where this will go. A multi-crewed P-38 shot down by a Stuka 15 years before either one was built and when there was no war. Have fun with that! It may make it to Hollywood.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2011)

Uh... before I comment, Peanut. How old are you and where do you live (no address please, just major city will do)? Any special needs us Mods need to know about?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2011)

Was wondering that myself.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2011)

Sentence structure and use of 'periods' can take someone really far!


----------



## PeanutNavy (Oct 3, 2011)

Why would I tell you my information, If I did someone might come and try to capture me and chop me up to pieces, I never tell my information, and I'm a little corny at making stories myself though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2011)

With a little research and some adjustments to dates, it's workable

Perhaps trade the single-seat P-38 for something like a Lockheed Hudson and trade the (much slower) Stuka for a Heinkel He112 (it had the 'gull wings' like the Stuka) and bump the date to the mid/late 30's and you'd have a good start

If you roll the clock back to the 20's, you'll find that the aircraft were much different. Biplanes were, for the most part, the world standard.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2011)

Peanut, all we're asking is how old you are and about what area you live. Your posts have us concerned. Nobody is going to come knocking on anyone's door.

You may have a handicap that would explain a few things.

You may be from an area where English isn't the common language.

This site can be rough at times and knowing who all the players are, might stop any problems in the future.

and so you know, I'm 50 and live in New Jersey, USA.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 3, 2011)

If you are going to write historical fiction, you need to know what you are writing about first.

- P-38 Lightning- first flew on 27 January 1939, had room for ONE crewman.
- Ju-87- first flew 17 September 1935, had a crew of 2 and was designed as a dive-bomber, not a fighter.
- The US Air Force wasn't established as a separate service until September 1947, after WWII.

Why would those 2 aircraft be over an ocean? Why would someone being watching out for his "enemy" when there wouldn't be a world war for years after that?


----------



## parsifal (Oct 3, 2011)

I was underwhelmed by the story because of the historical innaccuracies that just jar anyone with even a basic knowledge of aircraft development history

Sorry, but i didnt like it


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah, c'mon, guys....once you turn off the braincells, pound a few adult beverages, and chug a bottle of Nyquil, I'm sure some ideas will come "swimmed" to the top somewhere! 




....and probably to be strafed by an F-35 in 1927 (they were so futuristic back then).


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2011)

PeanutNavy said:


> Why would I tell you my information, If I did someone might come and try to capture me and chop me up to pieces, I never tell my information, and I'm a little corny at making stories myself though.



I'm gonna err on the side that you are young and english is not your first language. Otherwise, I immediately am jumping straight to "smartass". Enjoy the forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2011)

My meter is pegging at the moment...


----------

